# mustek dv5200 usb-storage problem

## bartek

I have problem with reading my SD card which is inserted into my mustek dv5200. This device have build in 30MB memory and can use SD cards. When connected to PC with Windows it is recognized as two mass storage devices one 30MB (build in) and another 512MB (SD card) but in Linux there is only 30MB recognized. What can I do to make SD card wisible under Linux?

dmesg:

```

usb 3-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 11

usb 3-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 12

scsi6 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 12

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: DV        Model: USB Device        Rev: 1.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sda: 57856 512-byte hdwr sectors (30 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 20 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 57856 512-byte hdwr sectors (30 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 20 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sda

sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

```

lsusb:

```

Bus 003 Device 012: ID 055f:c371 Mustek Systems, Inc.

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

kernel:

```

Linux Aspire3002LC 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 #1 PREEMPT Thu Feb 2 01:53:01 CET 2006 i686 Mobile AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 2800+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

----------

## CZTomi

Hi. I have this problem too. My Mustek is DV5000, my kernel is 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 (genkernel). On my old SuSE 9.0, kernel 2.4.21-99-default is working OK.

There is dmesg:

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 7

scsi4 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 7

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: DV        Model: USB Device        Rev: 1.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sda: 64000 512-byte hdwr sectors (33 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 20 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 64000 512-byte hdwr sectors (33 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 20 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sda

usb-storage: device scan complete

usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 7

There is messages log from SuSE:

kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:07.2-1, assigned address 2

kernel: usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x55f/0xc461) is not claimed by any active driver.

kernel: SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

kernel: Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

kernel: scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

kernel:   Vendor: DV        Model: USB Device        Rev: 1.00

kernel:   Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

kernel:   Vendor: DV        Model: USB Device        Rev: 1.00

kernel:   Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

kernel: WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured

kernel: USB Mass Storage device found at 2

kernel: USB Mass Storage support registered.

insmod: Using /lib/modules/2.4.21-99-default/kernel/drivers/scsi/scsi_mod.o

insmod: Symbol version prefix ''

insmod: Using /lib/modules/2.4.21-99-default/kernel/drivers/usb/storage/usb-storage.o

kernel: Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

kernel: Attached scsi removable disk sdb at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 1

kernel: SCSI device sda: 64000 512-byte hdwr sectors (33 MB)

kernel: sda: Write Protect is off

kernel:  sda: sda1

kernel: SCSI device sdb: 1000448 512-byte hdwr sectors (512 MB)

kernel: sdb: Write Protect is off

kernel:  sdb: sdb1

Thanks for   :Idea: 

----------

## CZTomi

 *CZTomi wrote:*   

> Thanks for  

 

Idea? Yes! Don't use genkernel.  :Laughing:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## JP

Inspired by https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-384206-highlight-usbstorage+mustek.html , I am trying to rebuild my kernel turning probe all LUNs on. I believe this will solve our Mustek (DV5000 in my case) problem.

----------

## JP

But... I tried to upload some MP3s to the card and it sounds terribly crappy, so I will have to use my Zire72 as a MP3 player instead of the Mustek camera I recently got as a gift. It's possible that the decoder is quite good at another bitrate etc. but I am really disappointed. Of course, the device is just a cheap toy, maybe I was just expecting too much.

----------

